# Rock-n-roll..5.0 Earthquake just rattled thru



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

5.0 mag, according the USGS site, epicenter 1 mile north of San Bernardino


----------



## Becky Francis (Jan 2, 2008)

Yes, it occurred in Highland! Check this link out. You get almost instant results.

http://quake.usgs.gov/recenteqs/

Becky


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Couple quick jolts then some long rolling for a few seconds, at least here in Pasadena. 

How was it it Moreno valley? Anyone else feel it?


----------



## Becky Francis (Jan 2, 2008)

More like rumbles and shakes. Launched the puppies out of my lap!







By the time I got the laptop off of my lap and got up from the chair it had stopped. Real exciting!!









Becky


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

The man who is renting my cabin in Wrightwood, CA(not too far N of Highland), has guests staying with him from Paris. I guess they had a rude awakening! Stories to tell when they get back to Europe!


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

Heard that on the radio. 

Like many in Illinois, I thought it was a wind blowing last time we had one.


----------



## livesteam5629 (Jan 2, 2008)

There is a lot of wind blowing out of Illinois these days. Most of it hot. 
N


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Downgraded the shaker to a mere 4.5, but there were 2 moderate quakes down on the border this morning, anyone else getting a little nervous these might be prequels to something a little bigger???


----------



## Ray Dunakin (Jan 6, 2008)

Most times these little quakes are just releasing energy that otherwise would build up to a bigger quake. But sometimes they're transferring pressure from one part of the fault to another, which then triggers a big quake. 

If you want scary, google the news about the quakes and other activity in Yellowstone, which could be a precursor to a "super eruption". If it happens it would wipe out 2/3 of the U.S.


----------



## Mike Reilley (Jan 2, 2008)

Yep...it's NOT good news that Yellowstone is shaking and popping more than normal. In fact, it's real bad news...if it goes, life as we know it ceases.


----------



## Les (Feb 11, 2008)

Eehhh...

I'm old. Life as I knew it has already gone.







My granddaughter is a teener--old enough, and from stock hardy enough, to get on with it. Providing DC is swallowed up.









Les


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

I remember seeing a science show about the Yellowstone supercaldera on PBS, it said Yellowstone would take several decades (maybe up to a century) for the magma chamber to fill, with alot of EQs, geological deformaties, and possibly several smalller eruptions before going supernova, the upshot is that we should have a long warning time before the big one, lets hope so anyways...


----------



## stevedenver (Jan 6, 2008)

yes i saw that too-chilling 


never knew CA would look good compared to Colorado -but when you hear about yellowstone...


just pour a drink and watch the trains-your numbers up when its up


i went through what seemd to me a fairly big one in alaska when i was a legal extern in anchorage, was first quarter of 1980 -the entire building was moving, file cabinets swaying-felt like the deck of a ship in high seas-


the sour doughs who been through previosu quakes, including 64 moved so quickly to exit it was like a cartoon- iwas still figuring out what was happening as i watched


----------



## altterrain (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By vsmith on 01/09/2009 7:56 AM
Downgraded the shaker to a mere 4.5




4.5? I've passed gas more earth shaking than that.












-Brian


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

They keep telling us that New Madrid is going to break loose and flatten everything in the midwest.


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Torby on 01/10/2009 8:16 AM
They keep telling us that New Madrid is going to break loose and flatten everything in the midwest.

You've been watching too much History Channel. All the talk about is doom and gloom. The world is going to end in 2012 one way or another so they say.

Here in Florida, we're waiting for that big hurricane followed by the big tusami. Surfs up!


----------



## Great Western (Jan 2, 2008)

I have little patience with those who predict the end of the world and keep adjusting the date, or searching for reasons, when it does not take place at the time they thought it would.

It is sad that they just are not able, it seems, to get on and enjoy the life that they still have especially when so many loose life through other mens' stupidity or illness.


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

Gives them something to make documentaries about.


----------



## Great Western (Jan 2, 2008)

I guess that's right Tom. For some reason folks seem to prefer bad news to good news.


----------



## Dave F (Jan 2, 2008)

One word... 

Apophis.


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Posted By Dave F on 01/11/2009 1:06 PM
One word... 

Apophis. 

I hate 50 dollar words when I only got a 5 dollar dictionary 



PS I just did spell check and it never see APOPHIS either.


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

Yeah, I tend to sit with a dictionary right next to me and look for words in it first, even though I have the computer even closer...

Try Googling the word... you will find the answer right away.


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Lets get thru the end of the world in 2012 before we worry about the end of the world in 2029... OK?


----------



## livesteam5629 (Jan 2, 2008)

Apophis....Golly Gee this site is more than trains. Following up on things others throw out you sure learn a lot. We were going to get smacked by an astroid in 2029 but now downgraded to "no way" Now if someone would just show us the site where the Black Hole is going to swallow us up in ???? that would be interesting. Zipp and your are gone. Just strung out a bit. 
N


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By vsmith on 01/11/2009 6:00 PM
Lets get thru the end of the world in 2012 before we worry about the end of the world in 2029... OK?










I've gotta finish today, first!


----------

